# B544 Rear Bumper Removal



## alienstew (May 13, 2005)

Now you would think that removing a bumper would be a simple enough task, it probably is but for the life of me I can't see how mine comes off!

I need access to the lower fridge vent which is behind the bumper at the rear of my 2001 B544. The Hymer agent told me I would have to remove the fridge to replace a faulty jet but with the aid of a mirror and torch I can see a vent behind the bumper so will get it off and repair a couple of little "parking incident scars" at the same time.

There are no mounting points along the bottom edge (unlike the front bumper), there is a section of bumper cut away from the bottom to accommodate the towbar which someone has fitted, I wonder if that's original? Anyway, if someone can tell me how to remove this bumper I would be very grateful.

Thanks, Stewart


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

I couldn't find how to do mine either so I took the fridge out, it didn't take long and it gave me a chance to clean behind the fridge as well.

Keith


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Below the rubber strip that goes across the bumper there are about 15 self tapper screws and a couple down the side and underneath.

beware the bumper is heavy and you are best having a couple of strong boxes to lower it onto as the wires are not very long

I was able to bend the rubber strip just far enough to get a screw driver in

joe


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

What Joe said !

I've done this job as I had a problem with the wiring tucked up behind the bumper. The latter part of the job would be made easier with two people. I did the whole thing on my own. It's pretty straightforward.

Get yourself a hot air gun & warm up the plastic trim that goes along the top edge of the bumper. Lift up the feather edge to expose the self tappers underneath. Leave a couple of screws loosely in position to support the weight whilst you carry out the rest of the work. Warm up the strip at the side of the bumper & remove the screws from under there too. Have a look under the bottom of the bumper as there's a metal stay joining the base of the bumper to the vehicle. If it's there remove the fixings. The bumper is now only attached by non setting sealer. Gently pry the bumper away from the vehicle & disconnect the wiring plugs.

As it says in the Haynes manual " Refitting is reverse of removal"  I'd consider it wise to remove all the non setting sealer from the bumper & the rear skin of the vehicle. Replace this with new stuff which I bought in a 10 M roll from Fleabay. Once the bumper's been refitted go around & remove all of the surplus sealer. Any that you leave will turn black in a couple of months from attracted road dirt. One other thing to consider is having a good look at the wiring connectors when you've got them apart. These things have a habit of being fine for years until you come along & disturb them.

Have fun & let us know how you get on.

D.


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Stewart, How did it go as I need to remove mine?


----------



## alienstew (May 13, 2005)

How did it go....well I'm afraid I took the other route and removed the fridge instead. The bumper still needs attention as it has some small broken areas to be repaired but the way the tow bar has been fitted gets in the way of everything and makes this a more difficult job than it should be. Thanks to all those offering suggestions, I will get back to this but first job is the fridge 

Stewart


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

In France a couple of years ago we met an old French guy in a Hymer who had put what looked like a loo door just above the bumper where the fridge is so he could service the fridge from the back without having to take the bumper off and he did it himself as far as I could make out and his wine was really good. It's amazing what you can do with sign language.

Joe


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

alienstew said:


> How did it go....well I'm afraid I took the other route and removed the fridge instead.


Hi Stewart

What procedure did you follow for the removal and was your fridge sealed into place? Once removed, how did you get it serviced?


----------



## alienstew (May 13, 2005)

Hello Roger, in the end I went to a dealer, but stayed to watch the performance. First they removed rear top vent and hob, this gave access to gas connection and wiring which was duly disconnected. Then 4 screws removed from inside the fridge. Didn't see any sealant but an extremely tight fit and difficult to pull the fridge out into the van. The idea was to service it on the bench but as it wouldn't fit through the door the work was done inside the van. Looked like it would have gone through the window on it's side if needs be though. Quite a lot of sand had found its way into the fridge and covered burner and everything else. Everything given a thorough clean and reassembled. Some adjustment of spark position was needed to get it going but then started without problem 8 or 9 times, even started automatically when gas turned off then on (never done that before, always just "clicked"). I went home satisfied, thinking my problem was solved.......BUT.......haven't been able to start the @#$%^* thing since, so it's back to the dealer for another go later this week 

Maybe next time!!!!!!!

Cheers Stewart


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for that Stewart which is most useful and I hope you get the fridge working again soon; wonder what the problem is/was?

I have a pull-out m/c rack which makes the bumper lighter and there is only about 11 screws holding the bumper on and as I have a complete set of rear lights on the rack, I will remove the lights from the bumper first to lighten the load even more! I will also be able to drive the van to an agent for the fridge to be serviced. Can anyone recommend someone in Hampshire? Who did yours blackbirdbiker?

Of interest, someone I know put a squirt of air down the flue from a garage forecourt to clear the soot away! It worked but I don't think I will go down that road as I want the fridge serviced properly.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Just a quick check, as I have a fridge servicing problem as well.

On my 2002 B544 the number plate bridges the two halves of the rear bumper - have other posters just not mentioned removing this?

Also, the fridge is a very tight fit - when the gas pipe is disconnected and the four internal screws removed at the front, the top will move a bit but the bottom is in solid.

Is there something extra holding the fridge in at the bottom, or is this just an exceptionally tight fit?

Intrigued by the removal of the hob, as well.
Why was this necessary?


----------

